# North Sheilds tugs



## leslie angeletos (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone know of any Stokers that had or worked on tugs or docks in north shields 1800-1900's?


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello Leslie
I take it you mean that Stoker is a surname? as apposed to 'stoker or fireman' the name of the crew member.
If it is a family name you need to get hold of the *National Census 1841-1911*
(avalable on line)which records everyone in the UK at a period in time, however if they were british 'onboard a vessel' this was filed by the Captain of the vessel which included listing the crew names and usualy their duty/occupation.
At that period of time there were a lot of tug operators in the Tyne, knowing a tug name or tug company may help.
Hope this helps.


----------

